# a new eyeon design!



## benp (Mar 4, 2002)

I've been working on a new design for my page and I would like some opinions?


new: www.eyeondesign.biz/Web/

old: www.eyeondesign.biz


----------



## symphonix (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd change the background colour to make it easier to read. It is good to see you are working from your own source material now. All up, it is a big improvement.
Your simpler graphics should be able to compress a lot more without looking trashy, so you'll be able to keep this design very lean.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

i like your old one... it just looks totally better!


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 5, 2002)

me too (sorry). I just think white sites look better.

Bernie     )


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 5, 2002)

Hello!

I too like the older site, here are some problems I found with your old one:

1.)  On your contact page you made the link to your email address "company@eyeondesign.com"  The browser interprets this as a link to "http://24.147.179.89/company@eyeond...hould be "[url]mailto:company@eyeondesign.com"

2.)  On your portfolio page you made the link to allbutgrownups.com "www.allbutgrownups.com"  Again, the browser interprets this as a link to "http://24.147.179.89/www.allbutgrownups.com/" and thus you get another 404 error.  Make sure when linking to a URL that you link it as "http://www.URL.com/" so for your portfolio the link should be "http://www.allbutgrownups.com/"

Other then that it is a great design for your site and everything looks great!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 5, 2002)

as a web designer myself, your white site looks "cleaner" and just better than the purple site (which i find purple to be a horrible color... not all shades of purple, but that dark kind)

your links need some work and the load times are slow, even on cable... maybe it could have just been a bad time at the server...

other than that, i'd like to see some more of your work!

good job and good luck in the future!


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

The old is a lot more "professional" than the new. Go with the flow...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 24, 2002)

Here is what I said in Trip's thread.  I will say it again... but I think this goes for everyone.

"Rebel against the "good web design".  Screw that crap.  make something great. something different.  kill the horrible standard that *everyone* follows..  knock the standard to the ground and spit on it."


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Here is what I said in Trip's thread.  I will say it again... but I think this goes for everyone.
> 
> "Rebel against the "good web design".  Screw that crap.  make something great. something different.  kill the horrible standard that everyone follows..  knock the standard to the ground and spit on it." *


...then sit back and wonder why you get no traffic.

being a rebel won't every make you the martyr you want to be...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *...then sit back and wonder why you get no traffic.
> 
> being a rebel won't every make you the martyr you want to be... *



I am not saying only use tech that no one can see. like the SVG stuff.  I am saying make a kick ass design.  KILL THAT STANDARD of the links laying in a strait line across the top or in a strait line across the side.  You know what I mean.  almost everyone does it.  and if you do that... do it with style.  and do not make a site that looks just like apple's.  that is lame.  

Mac users are the creative ones right?  then why are most mac sites really lame?  can explain that to me?


----------



## benp (Mar 26, 2002)

I took down the site "eyeon" because the name was taken(those basterds) and I changed it to "Ion" I have a new logo and I think its really good looking and I'm working on a new site and in my opinion a lot diffrent from my old one and with a unique design I have yet to see somewhere else I'll have what I've done so far up soon so I can get some opinions thanks!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *...then sit back and wonder why you get no traffic.
> 
> being a rebel won't every make you the martyr you want to be... *



Here's to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes. The ones who see things differently. They're not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can praise them, disagree with them, quote them, disbelieve them, glorify them, vilify them. About the only thing you can't do is ignore them. Because they change things. They invent. They imagine. They heal. They explore. They create. They inspire. Maybe they have to be crazy. How else can you stare at an empty canvas and see a work of art? Or sit in silence and hear a song that's never been written? Or gaze at a red planet and see a laboratory on wheels? Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the ones who do.


----------



## themacko (Mar 30, 2002)

Oh brother.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Oh brother.  *




WHAT?  that is from apple.  still "oh brother"?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *
> 
> 
> WHAT?  that is from apple.  still "oh brother"? *


If enough people start thinking differently in the same way, then suddenly they no longer "think different".


----------



## benp (Mar 30, 2002)

well I changed the site and I think this site is a lot diffrent and better?


http://24.147.179.89/


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2002)

Why does clicking Enter pop up a new window with the same page as the main window?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 30, 2002)

I think the site looks a helluva lot better. 


"If enough people start thinking differently in the same way, then suddenly they no longer "think different"."

  If you are thinking differently in the same way, it isnt differnet is it?


----------

